# Drawstrings in shorts and tights???



## lowriderer (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, I am new here but have been riding all my life. I have a stupid question that hopefully someone can answer. I have had several pairs of riding shorts with drawstrings in the waist but have never used the string...it is just there. Now I got some winter tights with the same type of drawstring and they seem to ride down so I need to use the string...but how??? The drawstring in in a loop where it exits the waistband at the front of the tights. I can't tie it like I would a pair of swim trunks with two ends. Do most of you cut the string or what? I can sort of tie it around itself to shorten it a bit but that does not work real well and is a pain in the A$$ to untie. Do I need some sort of fastener for this or what...am I overthinking it all? Since the cord is there I am sure it is meant to be used...but how?? I have not needed help fastening my pants for over 40 years...until now. Luckily I have velcro on my shoes!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I never use the string. One alternative that's very popular is bib shorts & tights. They cost a bit more and most folks say they're very comfy. Personally, I don't like them, but I'm in a small minority. Generally I have no problems with shorts or tights slipping down. On the very rare occasion when I do I wear suspenders.


----------



## kdiehl (Feb 19, 2007)

Good question! I have tights with a drawstring and I've never figured out what to do with it either. Luckily, they fit as is.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have not had a pair of shorts with a drawstring for a long time because I use and recommend Bibs.
I think the drawstring is made in a loop so it won't retract or pull out during disoplay or shipment.
I used to cut the drawstring in the front equally, and then heat the ends if nylon to keep from unraveling or tie a knot in the end to keep from retracting inside the shorts.
Once you cut it you just tie it like you do your swim trunks.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

This thread has tripped me up...I thought all bike shorts included an interior thong. Are you guys telling me I've been unneccesarily sawing myself in half with a drawstring????


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Get your boyscout manuals out and learn how to tie a knot in a loop of string. If you cut it, the ends will be inside the waistband the first time you wash them.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

The ones I have aren't a loop, just a conventional drawstring.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Get one of these

http://www.cordlock.com/


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Pull the cord straight out with your right hand
wrap the base of the string around your left index finger leaving a little slack
Bring your right hand around to finish the loop around your left finger 
Pull the top of the string through the loop
It will be loose...but before you tighten it work the knot down the string with your hands and then tighten it when it gets to where you like it


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

_"This thread has tripped me up...I thought all bike shorts included an interior thong. Are you guys telling me I've been unnecessarily sawing myself in half with a drawstring????"_

No, no, no you fool! It's there to tie your penis to your leg so that it doesn't flop around while riding. Sheesh! Some people.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> _"This thread has tripped me up...I thought all bike shorts included an interior thong. Are you guys telling me I've been unnecessarily sawing myself in half with a drawstring????"_
> 
> No, no, no you fool! It's there to tie your penis to your leg so that it doesn't flop around while riding. Sheesh! Some people.


That is a very disturbing mental image.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bibs people...bibs...


then you can use all of your old drawstrings for holding up your kickstands


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting bibs this season and I'm excited about no more waist band! 

The string in my tights has never been used. Other than hanging them..


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*All your drawstring problems solved, and just in time*



Andrea138 said:


> Get your boyscout manuals out and learn how to tie a knot in a loop of string. If you cut it, the ends will be inside the waistband the first time you wash them.


Good thing winter's ending...a dozen responses to a drawstring question indicates way too much time on our hands.
For the OP: Pull it tight and tie a slip knot, or an overhand or figure eight using the doubled string. Or cut it and use it like a conventional drawstring, but remember to tie it before you put it in the wash. If it retracts anyway, pull it all the way out, put a safety pin through one end and feed the pin back through the tunnel, pulling the string behind it. You can easily feel the pin and shove it along; takes a few seconds.
Please don't make me comment on this again.


----------

